# Fuming pictures



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Five pictures of red oak and cherry before and after being fumed. The cherry was left in the sun for about 48 hours with aluminum foil covering part of the wood. It can be seen that the UV darkens the cherry.

The next picture shows the cherry and red oak after being cut in half in the fuming tent. I used a "Ketchup" serving dish from a fast food restaurant to hold the 26° Be ammonia, about 1 fluid ounce.

The next two pictures show the results of the fuming after 24 hours and 48 hours. Be your own judge about the length of time needed to fume.

The fifth picture shows the wood removed after about 72 hours. 

The first and fifth pictures were taken with "Fill in Flash" laying on a white Formica bench top. The shop door was open and a northern sky provided additional light. The "In the tent" pictures were in approximately the same position but on a plywood cabinet top with the same lighting.

The picture in the next post shows the wood in the afternoon sun on a Grey surface and no flash was used.

An interesting note is after the exposure to the sun, the red oak looked greenish when back in the shop and under the north light. Unfortunately the camera did not capture the greenish hue so the picture wasn't posted.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't ask! It isn't the order in which the pictures are listed.

The final picture is here.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Finally, what is most apparent in the last picture is the UV process on the cherry before fuming. At first glance, the wood is turned around. Not really I matched the grain. 

But the color???

Yeah, I KNOW it looks weird. But it is just the way it looks. ????

Also it will take about a week for the ammonia fumes to leave the wood. Especially red oak. I generally wait about a week or two before applying finish to fumed oak.

As for the effects on cherry, I don't see a lot of change. Yes there is some change but nothing quite as dramatic as the change in the red oak.


----------

